# Ruth or anyone help needed with Gonapeptyl ?



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Can anyone help ? I have to have gonapeptyl injection next saturday to d/r but drs surgery is closed and im a bit nervous about doing it myself 
and my friend is an ex-nurse and has agreed to do it for me BUT we can't make head nor tail of the spanish instructions

Which needle do I use - there is one green and one black ?
There are two syringes with the drug in - do i do one syringe after the other 
How do i mix it > i can see the drug in the 2 syringes and presume i will have to buy amps of sterile water to dissolve it prior to injecting 
Can you buy amps of sterile water at the chemist or will in eed to see my GP
How many amps do i need ? 
how much is mixed per syringe>
Does the injection have to be intramuscular ? Where is the least painful spot ?

Is there anything else i need to know 
Ive never had injection to d/r before so this is all new to me
thanks caseyxxx


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Hi Casey,

Sorry, I don't know this drug - but I speak Spanish so may be able to help you translate the instructions. Please let me know if you think I can help.

I imagine someone else on the board who has done this injection will be able to tell you more. I used other drugs to d/r before IVF in this country, but all the ingredients always came with them. From what you describe, I'd imagine the big needle would be for drawing up the liquid etc. and the smaller needle would be for injecting. However, don't quote me on that - I've never used this drug!






Kasia


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Casey,

I found some info. in the net which may nor may not be useful for you.

http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/assets/c/html/DisplayDoc.asp?DocumentID=12870#POSOLOGY

It is an intramuscular injection and should be injected into the upper outer quadant of the buttock.

Who prescribed the injection? I would go back to the clinic or prescriber to give you further instructions.

If you are still worried, can you either contact the GP before Saturday for clarification, or contact either a hospital with an assisted reproduction centre or a local ivf clinic for help? You could also contact Ferring pharmaceuticals who make the drug?

Good luck

Daisy
x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

I agree with Daisy - you would be safest contacting your clinic or whoever prescribed the drug - they should tell you what you are meant to do. 

That's what I would do in any case.



Kasia


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi CAsey
I'm not sure how easy it is for you to get into London, but last  time I went to London Fertiility Clinic on Harley street and they did the injection for me (no charge!).  I just didnt feel up to doing it myself and my GP who had said he would do it for me, was then away,  his assistant refused to do it despite me crying! 

You may need to phone the LFC and see what time they close at - i made it last time with 5 minutes to spare after being refused by GP's office!

So that could  be an option for you.

I see Meerkat has posted you the english instructions from ruth .....


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Casey
I was advised by my pharmicist when i picked up the injection that i should have a nurse administer it for me.He said as it was a deep injection so i would be better to have it done.
Katherine


----------



## kone (Mar 24, 2005)

Hi Meerkat 
Pharmacist is a chemist as i am sure you know  i was just relaying what i was told.
Katherine


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks everyone for replying 
Meerkat thanks for relaying the instructions 

I will speak to ruth in chat re whther it is intramuscular or not ? My nurse friend said it is too but Im all for the least painful option   

love caseyxxxx


----------

